# CAD Strikes yet again !



## nixon

Just brought a huskey 562 XP though the door . This puppy rips for a 60 cc saw ! 
Buried  it in an 18 " black oak log ,and it didn't bog down. Pretty impressive for a saw with < 1 tank through it .
 ( Cad... Chainsaw aquisition disorder .)


----------



## muleman RIP

I think that is what the Amish guy brought down to cut my wood with. Cuts like mad but too heavy to use all day.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I think that is what the Amish guy brought down to cut my wood with. Cuts like mad but too heavy to use all day.



Bill, probably not the same saw . This thing is lighter than any of my saws ,except the 346 xp .


----------



## nixon

Just an update..... Sent the 390xp out to be ported and muffler modded. The 346,and372 will be following in short order . 
I've told Jan that after this , I'm all done .
I won't post her response .


----------



## muleman RIP

Boys that cut wood for me on Saturday had those red Jonsered saws. They cut pretty dang  good also. I was kidding them about running that orange Stihl 2 cycle oil I mix in them. They are real loggers and have their own skidder and had no problem running my skid steer while I ran down and got subs for lunch. Took them over to the saw shop for new wedges and chaps for the job they are on for the gas company clearing right of ways.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Boys that cut wood for me on Saturday had those red Jonsered saws. They cut pretty dang  good also.



J'reds are pretty neat saws , they are basically a husqvarna with different design tweaks . They and Dolmar/Makita  are good machines,. They just don't have a decent dealer network .


----------



## muleman RIP

They have 3 dealers within 20 miles around here.


----------



## bczoom

Jonsered has 3 dealers within 20 miles?  If so, I now have 3 dealers within the distance of me-to-you (give or take 20 miles).  Great saws but as John said, no real marketing.

Husqvarna must have re-arranged their model #'s.  Your 60cc on a 562 XP caught me off guard as I could have swore my 365 is bigger then that.  I checked the specs and sure enough, the 365 has a bigger engine but they're running pretty much the same HP.
Looking over the specs, the 562 revs higher which puts it in the same range.  If it is about the same, it's a great saw...


----------



## nixon

bczoom said:


> Jonsered has 3 dealers within 20 miles?  If so, I now have 3 dealers within the distance of me-to-you (give or take 20 miles).  Great saws but as John said, no real marketing.
> 
> Husqvarna must have re-arranged their model #'s.  Your 60cc on a 562 XP caught me off guard as I could have swore my 365 is bigger then that.  I checked the specs and sure enough, the 365 has a bigger engine but they're running pretty much the same HP.
> Looking over the specs, the 562 revs higher which puts it in the same range.  If it is about the same, it's a great saw...



The 562 will push my 372  or 044 for guts . I wouldn't have thought until I ran it . And, it's lighter as well. Just sips fuel too .


----------



## nixon

nixon said:


> Just an update..... Sent the 390xp out to be ported and muffler modded. The 346,and372 will be following in short order .



The 390 is back as of this A M . Haven't run it as We seem to be on a weather delay  . 
Here's so videos  of it from the Porter .
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xHXQtSDqfU&feature=related"]Nixon stock 390xp before porting      - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wG4T_NVsQg&lr=1&feature=mhee"]Nixon 390xp after porting      - YouTube[/ame]
She's running on an 8 pin rim as opposed to a 7 pin . It kinda choked in stock form on that white oak . No problem opened up a bit . 
The 372 is in a box awaiting shipment for it's facelift


----------



## thcri RIP

I have a Jnsrud I think 2044 with Turbo.  It is at my cabin so going by memory.  From what I heard anyone that runs a chainsaw has a poor memory or is aged.  An awfully nice saw but kind of tough getting started after it has sat for a month or so.  Once started for the rest of the day it starts first pull.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

running both vids at the same time you can see the difference


----------



## FrancSevin

I have two Husky 55 Ranchers and a 562.

Love them all.

Biggest issue I have with any of them is that they really heat up the chains fast if you aren't careful.   Which then expand and jump the drive cogs.

That said, they always start and never bog.


----------



## nixon

FrancSevin said:


> I have two Husky 55 Ranchers and a 562.
> 
> Love them all.
> 
> Biggest issue I have with any of them is that they really heat up the chains fast if you aren't careful.   Which then expand and jump the drive cogs.
> 
> That said, they always start and never bog.



Turn up the chain oiler ,and make sure the chain is properly sharpened . 
If you are cutting wood with dirt in the bark, go with semi chisel chain . 
It's real likely Your saws are carrying full chisel low kick back chain . 
That's the way most come from the dealer .


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> Turn up the chain oiler ,and make sure the chain is properly sharpened .
> If you are cutting wood with dirt in the bark, go with semi chisel chain .
> It's real likely Your saws are carrying full chisel low kick back chain .
> That's the way most come from the dealer .


 
I didn't know there was a different chain.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nixon

FrancSevin said:


> I didn't know there was a different chain.
> Thanks for the tip.



Your saws likely came with low kick back chain . It says Husqvarna ,but it's made by Oregon . If You want a chain that is top shelf , go with Stihl RSC chain . If however You are cutting wood with dirt ,etc in it try their RMC chain .
Also try looking at www.baileysonline.com . Look at woodland pro chain in chisel and semi chisel . Basically   clean wood =chisel  ,  dirty wood (as in on the ground ) semi chisel  .
How are You liking the 562 ? She's a horse , isn't she ?


----------



## nixon

dds said:


> running both vids at the same time you can see the difference



Can You give us a time difference  ?  I've got 18-19 seconds  to 12 seconds . 
a pretty fair gain ,what have you got ?


----------



## muleman RIP

I get a plugin error trying to run the vids.


----------



## muleman RIP

Fixed my error and it is easy to see the power difference. I do believe the red ones the Amish were running were a bit faster.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Fixed my error and it is easy to see the power difference. I do believe the red ones the Amish were running were a bit faster.



That's the super secret Amish porting and muffler mod at work . They'd rather die than share it with Us English heathens


----------



## muleman RIP

I thought it was because they know how to sharpen a chain.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I thought it was because they know how to sharpen a chain.



They need to be sharpened ??


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> I have a Jnsrud I think 2044 with Turbo. .




I was wrong.  I have a 2050 Turbo.  And again a tough little saw.  I thought I remembered 48cc.  When the Turbo kicks in you can feel it.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I was wrong.  I have a 2050 Turbo.  And again a tough little saw.  I thought I remembered 48cc.  When the Turbo kicks in you can feel it.



Wow ! You got the Amish only version ..... Lucky You !


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I was wrong.  I have a 2050 Turbo.  And again a tough little saw.  I thought I remembered 48cc.  When the Turbo kicks in you can feel it.


On second thought , as that's a fairly rare saw and all , go to www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/. They should be able to give You directions on where to go with Your saw .


----------



## thcri RIP




----------



## nixon

thcri said:


>



WHAT ??????


----------



## nixon

Mr thcri! 
I just sent another saw in for tweaking . When it comes back , can I post before and after videos ? Or will I have to suffer your junsred turbo 989 posts yet again ?


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Mr thcri!
> I just sent another saw in for tweaking . When it comes back , can I post before and after videos ? Or will I have to suffer your junsred turbo 989 posts yet again ?



If you had a decent saw you wouldn't have to keep taking them in for tweaking.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> If you had a decent saw you wouldn't have to keep taking them in for tweaking.



Yeah ? Well if you could ride a bike without being a danger to yourself and others , yours wouldn't have to be stationary !


----------



## nixon

Judging by the silence , there is at this very moment a gathering of FF modulators (sic) discussing nixon's impending trip to banned camp yet again .
Or could it be that Mr. Thcri has tangled his foot in his immobile Velocipede (sp) ?


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

I normally read chainsaw posts without comment because my level of knowledge is so low but this is a different breed of cat.  Murph, if you can get Nixon to use a word like velociped. you're getting reps or a rep or whatever we do now.


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Judging by the silence , there is at this very moment a gathering of FF modulators (sic) discussing nixon's impending trip to banned camp yet again .
> Or could it be that Mr. Thcri has tangled his foot in his immobile Velocipede (sp) ?




As you were sitting around waiting for your saw to get tweaked I was out riding my bike.  Ha Ha.  There was no mod discussions here.


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> I normally read chainsaw posts without comment because my level of knowledge is so low but this is a different breed of cat.  Murph, if you can get Nixon to use a word like velocipede. you're getting reps or a rep or whatever we do now.



But , but , I spent hours looking up an alternative word  for those that are too imbalanced to actually navigate on a two wheeled vehicle . velocipede  sounded better than peckerhead .  But then a guy that can't figure out a simple chain saw ,and has to ride a bike that goes nowhere .... pretty hard to find a kind term . Even if He's a modulator !


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> But , but , I spent hours looking up an alternative word  for those that are too imbalanced to actually navigate on a two wheeled vehicle . velocipede  sounded better than peckerhead . * But then a guy that can't figure out a simple chain saw* ,and has to ride a bike that goes nowhere .... pretty hard to find a kind term . Even if He's a modulator !



I have no problems figuring out my simple chain saw.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I have no problems figuring out my simple chain saw.


Then I'm free to post about mine without hearing about Yours ?


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> *J'reds are pretty neat saws* , they are basically a husqvarna with different design tweaks . They and Dolmar/Makita  are good machines,. They just don't have a decent dealer network .





nixon said:


> Then I'm free to post about mine without hearing about Yours ?



I guess I didn't realize this was a dedicated thread for your saw.  You mentioned J'reds and all I did was mentioned I had one.  I will step out.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I guess I didn't realize this was a dedicated thread for your saw.  You mentioned J'reds and all I did was mentioned I had one.  I will step out.



Apologies . I took Your posts as Jesting ,and made fun accordingly .. I saw turbo in addition to 2 cycle and thought it was  a joke . 
I'm now embarrassed ,and will hang my head in shame .Again  Apologies .
Is that a satisfactory Mea Culpa  ?


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Apologies . I took Your posts as Jesting ,and made fun accordingly ..* I saw turbo in addition to 2 cycle and thought it was  a joke* .
> I'm now embarrassed ,and will hang my head in shame .Again  Apologies .
> Is that a satisfactory Mea Culpa  ?



Turbo and 2 cycle don't exist?


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> Turbo and 2 cycle don't exist?



You win Murph ! I won't post anything on here again . Enjoy your forum .


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> You win Murph ! I won't post anything on here again . Enjoy your forum .



I guess I thought this forum was to learn.  I don't know what I did wrong but I can have all of my posts deleted here.  I made a simple reply and you got upset over it.  I apologize for that.  I in no way intended to upset you.


----------



## nixon

To anyone that has read this thread .... I m sorry that your time and intelligence has been wasted . I won't bother to make a wasteful thread like this again .


----------



## nixon

But , before I let this thread go forever ..... Murph, is this your Turbo saw ,and Bicycle ? 
http://inhabitat.com/insane-russian-attack-bike-is-powered-by-a-chainsaw/


----------



## nixon

Murph (thcri ) . 
This is an open apology to You personally ,and the forum in general . 
Sorry for taking things so serious ,and out of context . I allowed myself to be overwhelmed by things that have nothing to do with this thread. 
Apologies ! 
Can I still post my boring chainsaw shit if I promise to behave !(more or less ) ?


----------



## muleman RIP

NO!


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> NO!



That tears it then ! I will now be posting snippets from the life and times of  Slim Whitman ,and Richard Simmons . I'm sure that it will be informative to some ,as opposed to my meager chainsaw posts.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> NO!



Seems as if your post was  true . Apology ignored ! Oh well


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Seems as if your post was  true . Apology ignored ! Oh well



Your apology is not ignored. I logged in here 20 minutes ago and got a phone call and have been on it since. Your apology actually is accepted and thank you. I do feel a lot better.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> Your apology is not ignored. I logged in here 20 minutes ago and got a phone call and have been on it since. Your apology actually is accepted and thank you. I do feel a lot better.



Thanks for accepting the apology  . I feel better too  . You were on the cusp of witnessing the visual horror of this ......
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN780x2ieZM"]Whose Line: Richard Simmons Newsflash      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

I could show you my legs if you wish. Naw


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I could show you my legs if you wish. Naw



If You are wearing  shorts , I'd bet it would look like You were riding a chicken .
Had to add this >>>>[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pG9HNWBU9ms"]Whose Line is it Anyway Richard Simmons      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

I am going to take the pair of you to the woodshed. It is almost totally empty and a little teamwork between you two would get it filled up pretty quick. And if you guys want to dress like Richard Simmons I won't say a word.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I am going to take the pair of you to the woodshed. It is almost totally empty and a little teamwork between you two would get it filled up pretty quick. And if you guys want to dress like Richard Simmons I won't say a word.



Gee Bill , it's almost like You think Murph and I hate each other . Our post to each other just got out of hand . It's mostly my blame for that . I just get that way with stationary riding twits at times


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> Gee Bill , it's almost like You think Murph and I hate each other . Our post to each other just got out of hand . It's mostly my blame for that . I just get that way with stationary riding twits at times


But.... look at all the potholes he is missing sitting still!


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> I was wrong.  I have a 2050 Turbo.  And again a tough little saw.  I thought I remembered 48cc.  When the Turbo kicks in you can feel it.



Murph , Right wrong or indifferent , this post is why I thought You were jerking My chain . I had no idea that J'red would call a saw "turbo " let alone that it would be believed .  In short , a piston ported saw can't be turbo charged . 
Sorry for not seeing this before ,and addressing it in an acceptable manner . Hopefully I haven't pissed You off so bad that You will think ill of me in the future .


----------



## thcri RIP

that is what I was trying to ask of you  it defiantly has an extra kick to it.  it allows itself to drop down some and then you can feel it pick up.

i dont know enough about saws to say anything more than i see?  when buying i went for a Stihl and left with this  


as for being upset with you it cant happen  i am too easy.


----------



## nixon

Again , apologies . There are just times that I can't resist My inner  dumb ass Gene. 
Just going on a hunch , Your saw is the equivalent of the Husqvarna 346 XP .
It could be the 46 CC ,or 50 CC variant . I've got the 46 cc version , soon to be tweaked


----------



## nixon

Hopefully this isn't You .If it is , put a bar and chain on it . That will improve its performance . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycSjVFhenaI"]Jonsered 2050 turbo      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

The saw is about 15 years old now.  I backed my tractor over it once. Just needed a new kick back brake???   If my wife would clean some of her stuff/junk out of my office I could get to the manual..  I am almost positive it is a 48 though. I had it in my head this saw was built before Husqvarna purchased Jonesrud but this would be an area where I would have no idea but would trust your opinion or knowledge. I use the thing twice a year at most now.


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Hopefully this isn't You .If it is , put a bar and chain on it . That will improve its performance .
> Jonsered 2050 turbo      - YouTube




Looks like my saw but not me. I have never ran my saw without a bar or chain.


----------



## loboloco

thcri said:


> Looks like my saw but not me. I have never ran my saw without a bar or chain.


Put a centrifugal clutch and sprocket on one and it makes a great go cart motor.


----------



## nixon

Murph , that turbo name comes from the way the air intake is designed . Kinda works on the same principle as Bagless Vacuums . If Your saw predates the Purchase by Husqvarna , that may be one of the reasons they Bought out J'red . It's a great system !


----------



## Cowboy

Stoopid question for you chainsaw experts.   WTF do you guys use to cut dead trees down with that wont destroy the chain before making one cut, I'm talking about is there a special chain/bar combo that would work better. 

  Keep in mind I am a cheap bastard, and dont use the best equipment as far as saws.


----------



## nixon

Cowboy said:


> Stoopid question for you chainsaw experts.   WTF do you guys use to cut dead trees down with that wont destroy the chain before making one cut, I'm talking about is there a special chain/bar combo that would work better.
> 
> Keep in mind I am a cheap bastard, and dont use the best equipment as far as saws.



You are looking for Semi chisel chain . It's not as fast as Full chisel , but it tolerates dirty wood much better . If You can find it , Stihl RMC chain is probably the best , but also a bit pricey . If You can't find that , go to 
www.baileysonline.com   look for woodland pro chain . I use that chain a lot , and I'm very happy with it.
BTW ,If You're cutting old locust ,or Osage, nothing lasts long in that stuff .


----------



## Cowboy

nixon said:


> You are looking for Semi chisel chain . It's not as fast as Full chisel , but it tolerates dirty wood much better . If You can find it , Stihl RMC chain is probably the best , but also a bit pricey . If You can't find that , go to
> www.baileysonline.com look for woodland pro chain . I use that chain a lot , and I'm very happy with it.
> BTW ,If You're cutting old locust ,or Osage, nothing lasts long in that stuff .


 Cool , thanks for the info I'll see what I can find on Baileys site.   And Yup its mostly big ass old locust with them huge friggen thorns, and some osage range , its just as bad cuz there full of barbwire.


----------



## nixon

Cowboy said:


> Cool , thanks for the info I'll see what I can find on Baileys site.   And Yup its mostly big ass old locust with them huge friggen thorns, and some osage range , its just as bad cuz there full of barbwire.



Look at it this way ,once You get it cut and split ,You won't have to cover the stacks . That stuff could lay in a swamp for 30 years and never rot . I'd love to get into a stand of either of those woods . the only downside to Osage is that it does love to put on a show of sparks . As far as the wire .... Nothing will help with that ,just have to be careful . 
Hey , I just got one of My brilliant ideas !!!! I'll send You 10 chains for Your saw , You send Me 1 cord of Osage . Doesn't even have to be split !I prefer 16" lengths , but will accept 18 " . 
How's that for a # 1 good deal there GI ?


----------



## Cowboy

nixon said:


> Look at it this way ,once You get it cut and split ,You won't have to cover the stacks . That stuff could lay in a swamp for 30 years and never rot . I'd love to get into a stand of either of those woods . the only downside to Osage is that it does love to put on a show of sparks . As far as the wire .... Nothing will help with that ,just have to be careful .
> Hey , I just got one of My brilliant ideas !!!! I'll send You 10 chains for Your saw , You send Me 1 cord of Osage . Doesn't even have to be split !I prefer 16" lengths , but will accept 18 " .
> How's that for a # 1 good deal there GI ?


 Sounds like a heller deal to me, lemme guess I pay the shipping for the wood?


----------



## nixon

Cowboy said:


> Sounds like a heller deal to me, lemme guess I pay the shipping for the wood?



And the chains !


----------



## Cowboy

nixon said:


> And the chains !


 That IS a heller deal.


----------



## nixon

Cowboy said:


> That IS a heller deal.



I hope that You don't think that this is a special deal just for You . I've made similar offers to many folks . Mind You, the amount of chains that I send is commensurate with the quality of the wood sent back .
I've only been burned once , Muleman sent Me a box 4x4x8 ' of white oak saw dust . Cost Me two rusty , rocked chains to find out He was less than honorable to deal with .


----------



## Cowboy

nixon said:


> I hope that You don't think that this is a special deal just for You . I've made similar offers to many folks . Mind You, the amount of chains that I send is commensurate with the quality of the wood sent back .
> I've only been burned once , Muleman sent Me a box 4x4x8 ' of white oak saw dust . Cost Me two rusty , rocked chains to find out He was less than honorable to deal with .


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Murph , that turbo name comes from the way the air intake is designed . Kinda works on the same principle as Bagless Vacuums . If Your saw predates the Purchase by Husqvarna , that may be one of the reasons they Bought out J'red . It's a great system !




did some looking up on that turbo and it may have nothing to do with the motor but the air filter system.  I wish I could get to my manual.  so Nix you might have right.


http://www.jonsered.com/us/east/chainsaws/cs-2238-s/


----------



## nixon

Just got the  372 back . It's a horse .. running an 8 pin on it with a 20" bar .


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Just got the  372 back . It's a horse .. running an 8 pin on it with a 20" bar .




8 pin?  I imagine it has something to do with the chain.  Enlighten a rookie here.


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> 8 pin?  I imagine it has something to do with the chain.  Enlighten a rookie here.



Kinda hard to explain .  some saws have a clutch housing with a sprocket that is integral to it (spur sprocket ) 
Some have a clutch housing that has a separate and free floating sprocket to drive the chain . generally it's 7 pins ,or teeth .  to pull an 8 pin with authority  , there has to be a lot of extra power available .
http://www.oregonchain.com/pro/products/sprockets/pro_main_sprockets.htm
The first is a spur sprocket , the second is rim sprocket system . most saws that run that system are using a 7 pin sprocket .
Clear as Mud
Mind You , If you are running an Ms 290 /390  like  Kirk does ....... it's all immaterial .... those tings won't pull a greased string out of a dead cat's ass  any way .


----------



## nixon

Murph , did that answer Your question ? 
Any way ... next week the 044 Stihl goes in for a total rebuild and tweak .


----------



## thcri RIP

Well yeah kind of.  But like you said "kind of hard to explain " it is kind of over my head.  Ya see, mixed gas, chain oil, sharp chain and that is about all I know.  I use my saw twice a year including backing over it with my tractor one year.  It survived.

I thought the pin may have had something to do with a chain not the clutch or drive.  But more than likely now I will have to investigate mine when I get it out again.  So I learned something today.


----------



## thcri RIP

Ha the first I read this I don't remember the link being there.  Interesting and most helpful when looking at what I have.


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> I hope that You don't think that this is a special deal just for You . I've made similar offers to many folks . Mind You, the amount of chains that I send is commensurate with the quality of the wood sent back .
> I've only been burned once , Muleman sent Me a box 4x4x8 ' of white oak saw dust . Cost Me two rusty , rocked chains to find out He was less than honorable to deal with .


Asshat! When you wake up some morning to a box blocking your drive you will remember your  cutting remarks. I know 
I can get enough conspirators to help me unload it.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> asshat! .......


Darn Bill , You are a good judge of character after all !


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Asshat! When you wake up some morning to a box blocking your drive you will remember your  cutting remarks. I



Hopefully that box will contain either shag bark , Osage , or locust . Mind you, if your in a bind , I'll accept red,or white oak just  'cause you're a reasonably decent guy .


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Asshat! When you wake up some morning to a box blocking your drive you will remember your  cutting remarks. I know
> I can get enough conspirators to help me unload it.



So, you couldn't get the box down here . Instead you just pushed over the 2 cord stack that I was building !  I went out this morning to witness the mess you made .  The only thing worse than stacking is restacking ! 
YouSir,are despicable !!


----------



## muleman RIP

Well if you stack it right to begin with these things don't happen! I have had one stack fall over since I am here and I did not stack it. The wind sure can move things around. I saw a little bit of movement in the new stack in the woodshed yesterday.


----------



## muleman RIP

As you can see mine stayed where it was supposed to. Got a long way to go to fill the shed.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Well if you stack it right to begin with these things don't happen! I have had one stack fall over since I am here and I did not stack it. The wind sure can move things around. I saw a little bit of movement in the new stack in the woodshed yesterday.



Yeah, I should have known better than to put the pallets where I did  . 
The weight of the oak on the uneven ground actually twisted the palest enough to cause the stack to fall over . Live and learn , I guess .


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> As you can see mine stayed where it was supposed to. Got a long way to go to fill the shed.



Yep, you've got a long way to go for sure. Especially with those two piles of poles in the background !  I'm assuming all that's this winters wood . Do you run some type of outdoor boiler ? I only go through about 3-4 cords a year . But then it's a wood stove ,and everything has to be properly seasoned . The seasoning can take 2-3 years depending on the wood .  That can be a bit of a pain because it takes up a lot of space . Can't just cut and split it and throw it in the shed and expect it to season .


----------



## muleman RIP

Yep on the outside boiler. It is a 6048 central boiler and rated at 500,000 BTU. It will put out the heat if you got the wood to feed it. I burn 2-3 tri axle loads plus some slab wood since I added the greenhouses. It takes a lot of heat to keep them warm with the wind. Still cheaper than oil or propane would be.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Yep on the outside boiler. It is a 6048 central boiler and rated at 500,000 BTU. It will put out the heat if you got the wood to feed it. I burn 2-3 tri axle loads plus some slab wood since I added the greenhouses. It takes a lot of heat to keep them warm with the wind. Still cheaper than oil or propane would be.



I've been tempted a couple of times to go that route. Central boiler is about the best you can get from my understanding . But as it is , I only heat the house (approx. 1900 sq. ft. ),and the furnace hasn't run in years other than to see if it's still there. So I stick with what's been working .


----------



## muleman RIP

Hot water can be used for a lot of applications. Mine melts my snow and heats my domestic water also. I had it heating the waterers in the barn when we kept critters year round. I have a coil in the air handler and pex under the basement slab and upstairs floors as well. If I want to sit around naked in 90 degree heat I can!


----------

